# Bogus Masonry alert!!!



## Bro. Landry

Lodge just created in Lake Charles,La. Take due notice thereof, and govern yourselves accordingly brothers!

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

#REALMASONS 

LOL.... there is kinda a hint there


----------



## Bloke

I'm gonna start the Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and revive ancient true masonry. It's cheap and conveniently located close to fridge and BBQ 

Naturally as the brightest and best member, I'm gonna be Grand Master..... until I die


----------



## bupton52

Dre Jones is still expanding this foolishness, I see. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

Bloke said:


> I'm gonna start the Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and revive ancient true masonry. It's cheap and conveniently located close to fridge and BBQ
> 
> Naturally as the brightest and best member, I'm gonna be Grand Master..... until I die



Can I be Grand Treasurer?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

bupton52 said:


> Dre Jones is still expanding this foolishness, I see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I take it you've seen this before...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

Bro. Landry said:


> Can I be Grand Treasurer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


What's your commission ? Mine will be 29% but I'm open to negotiations...


----------



## bupton52

Bro. Landry said:


> I take it you've seen this before...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Oh yes. I am here in Houston where they started. Dre Jones had a tiff with his former GM at yet another spurious group. He soon branched out and started his own. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

Bloke said:


> What's your commission ? Mine will be 29% but I'm open to negotiations...



I'm humble...29% sounds good lol!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

bupton52 said:


> Oh yes. I am here in Houston where they started. Dre Jones had a tiff with his former GM at yet another spurious group. He soon branched out and started his own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Wow, it seems Htown has a lot of spurious groups out there.  Our DDGM has been made aware of this new "lodge" and is looking in to it.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> #REALMASONS
> 
> LOL.... there is kinda a hint there


Definitely!


Bloke said:


> I'm gonna start the Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and revive ancient true masonry. It's cheap and conveniently located close to fridge and BBQ


Can I join? Lol.


Bloke said:


> Naturally as the brightest and best member, I'm gonna be Grand Master..... until I die


Of course!


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Can I join? Lol.
> 
> Of course!


We're currently in negotiations for the position of Treasurer with Bro. Landry, he's at 29%. ..what percentage cut would you take ?


----------



## Warrior1256

N


Bloke said:


> We're currently in negotiations for the position of Treasurer with Bro. Landry, he's at 29%. ..what percentage cut would you take ?


No salary but a 5% cut of the collected dues.


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> N
> 
> No salary but a 5% cut of the collected dues.



I think you make the next round of interviews Brother


----------



## Bro. Landry

Bloke said:


> I think you make the next round of interviews Brother



Fine!!! I'm just gonna leave this organization and start my own and make myself GM!  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

Bro. Landry said:


> Fine!!! I'm just gonna leave this organization and start my own and make myself GM!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


You can't do that ! Outrageous!!  I'm stripping you of all your ranks and privileges (and back pay)  excluding you for 20 years and fining you $20K (I call it the 20/20 remedy) 

Bro Warrior, congratulations on your appointment as Grand Tres, here is the jewel, collar and calculator of your office.. Welcome aboard !


----------



## Bro. Landry

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins

Bloke said:


> It's cheap and conveniently located close to fridge and BBQ


You had me @ "BBQ"!


----------



## Bloke

Bro. Landry said:


> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Dear Brother Landry. I am happy... no..no...... SORRY, I'm SORRY to see you so upset. As Most Awesomenesssness Grand Master, I could reinstate you. I've been hearing some rumours about Bro Warrior having had his hands in the till. Unfortunately admin costs have changed since you held the position, but we would be really pleased if you came back at 3% of all collected dues.. I'd be honoured if you took the job.


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Can I join? Lol.
> 
> Of course!





Warrior1256 said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Can I join? Lol.
> 
> Of course!



Dearest Brother Warrior.. I've been thinking of your wonderful support for, and loyalty to, the Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and Preserved Ancient True Freemasonry. I would like to promote you from Grand Treasurer, to Dept Grand Master but before doing so, I need to make some administrative adjustments... do I have your continued loyalty should I decide, for the good of our GL ,and your benefit, to make this change ? (it is possible this change will be delayed for a period of time)..


----------



## Bloke

Bill Lins said:


> You had me @ "BBQ"!


Dearest Brother Bill. Can I interest you in the Commemorative Centennial Medal  of Grand BBQer's ? I would like to bestow this rare honour on you and know you will be pleased to wear the personalized medal #1 which costs $800 with all proceeds 100% going to needy causes. This wonderful initiative has been suggested by our current Grand Treasusuer...


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> I think you make the next round of interviews Brother


Eagerly looking forward to my interview!


Bloke said:


> Bro Warrior, congratulations on your appointment as Grand Tres, here is the jewel, collar and calculator of your office.. Welcome aboard !


Ah, no interview necessary I see. Thank you Brother. I will do my part to fleece....er, I mean serve the Brothers.


Bloke said:


> Dearest Brother Warrior.. I've been thinking of your wonderful support for, and loyalty to, the Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and Preserved Ancient True Freemasonry. I would like to promote you from Grand Treasurer, to Dept Grand Master but before doing so, I need to make some administrative adjustments... do I have your continued loyalty should I decide, for the good of our GL ,and your benefit, to make this change ? (it is possible this change will be delayed for a period of time)..


I live to serve you Oh Great One!


----------



## Ripcord22A

You guys are too much!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> You guys are too much!


Hey, just trying to get ahead and make a buck here!


----------



## Brother JC

I keep waiting for Brad C* to come out of some dark corner and claim he did it first.

* The founder of GOOFUS and several other spurious "grand" bodies.


----------



## Warrior1256

Brother JC said:


> The founder of GOOFUS and several other spurious "grand" bodies.


Yeah, I used to read about GOOFUS on a site called Masonicinfo.


----------



## Bloke

Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and Preserved Ancient True Freemasonry is the only legitimate Grand Lodge which exists and has been legitimized by several reputable Masonic Scholars !!!


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Grand Lodge of Bloke's Backyard Shed and Preserved Ancient True Freemasonry is the only legitimate Grand Lodge which exists and has been legitimized by several reputable Masonic Scholars !!!


Me among them! I assume that if I can be a part of this new Grand Lodge I can also be its official scholar!


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> Me among them! I assume that if I can be a part of this new Grand Lodge I can also be its official scholar!


Owning to your long experience as a Masonic Scholar and researcher, this sounds like an excellent idea ! Please send me $325 so I can mail you the collar and Jewel of your office and I encourage you start making up article legitimizing our Ancient Grand Lodge and its wonderful history since time immoral and its excellent revival in 2017. Long may we (and I do mean me) prosper !


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Please send me $325 so I can mail you the collar and Jewel of your office


What???!!! It should be free since I am a high muckity muck in your Grand Lodge!


----------



## Bill Lins

Bloke said:


> Dearest Brother Bill. Can I interest you in the Commemorative Centennial Medal  of Grand BBQer's ? I would like to bestow this rare honour on you and know you will be pleased to wear the personalized medal #1 which costs $800 with all proceeds 100% going to needy causes. This wonderful initiative has been suggested by our current Grand Treasusuer...


Throw in a lifetime supply of ribs & you got a deal!


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> What???!!! It should be free since I am a high muckity muck in your Grand Lodge!


You only value what you pay for. Heavily. Due to currency fluctuations connected with my Swiss Bank Account, your collar is now  $352. Send me the money! Don't delay !


----------



## Bloke

Bill Lins said:


> Throw in a lifetime supply of ribs & you got a deal!


We will refer this to Grand Lodge Rib purchasing committee who meet next July....


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Send me the money! Don't delay !


OK, OK.....but you should throw in another title to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Bro. Landry

Bloke said:


> Dear Brother Landry. I am happy... no..no...... SORRY, I'm SORRY to see you so upset. As Most Awesomenesssness Grand Master, I could reinstate you. I've been hearing some rumours about Bro Warrior having had his hands in the till. Unfortunately admin costs have changed since you held the position, but we would be really pleased if you came back at 3% of all collected dues.. I'd be honoured if you took the job.



Thought about, and I'll except only if you make me Most excellent supreme provincial Grand puba of the most sovereign southernmost desert of walla walla 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Bwhahahahahaha...thanks huys i needed a good laugh

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Bwhahahahahaha...thanks huys i needed a good laugh


What??? Are you making sport of us???....or are you trying to make your own deal with our Supreme Leader?


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> OK, OK.....but you should throw in another title to sweeten the deal.


How about a feature page of your research on our soon to be established web site ? Then your lies, oops,, I mean research, can be  presented to help us spread the gospel, ooops, (wrong scam), I mean spread brotherly love ?


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> How about a feature page of your research on our soon to be established web site ? Then your lies, oops,, I mean research, can be  presented to help us spread the gospel, ooops, (wrong scam), I mean spread brotherly love ?


I am ready, willing and able to spread the bull....I mean message of this new, great organization.


----------



## Bloke

Bro Landry. I make it so.

Mr Rip. You and your ignorant, prejudiced, establishment, oppressive, self righteous type have mocked and persecuted BBQers and our Shedding forefathers since you first began your charlatan system back in 1717 and before that in York and Edinburgh and Mecca. We pray you will realise your error and we offer you a healing ceremony and the opportunity to wash dishes for us and sweep the floor..... unless you are famous, then we will offer you an exalted rank.

Bro Landry and Warrior, I call upon you to defend our Brotherhood while I go on Retreat for our next strategic plan ( with drugs and ladies of the night)...


----------



## Bro. Landry

Warrior1256 said:


> What??? Are you making sport of us???....or are you trying to make your own deal with our Supreme Leader?






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

Bloke said:


> Bro Landry. I make it so.
> 
> Mr Rip. You and your ignorant, prejudiced, establishment, oppressive, self righteous type have mocked and persecuted BBQers and our Shedding forefathers since you first began your charlatan system back in 1717 and before that in York and Edinburgh and Mecca. We pray you will realise your error and we offer you a healing ceremony and the opportunity to wash dishes for us and sweep the floor..... unless you are famous, then we will offer you an exalted rank.
> 
> Bro Landry and Warrior, I call upon you to defend our Brotherhood while I go on Retreat for our next strategic plan ( with drugs and ladies of the night)...



SMIBBQ!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

Bro. Landry said:


> SMIBBQ!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



SMIBBQ !!!
( Bwahahaha!!!)


----------



## Brother JC

This reminds me of another forum I used to frequent...


----------



## Matt L

RWGM Bloke, 

I offer myself for the position of GL  Shylock I mean Secretary.  With the assistance of my Uncle Brother Vito, we can assure that due's will be collected on time, and the GM will receive his tribute, I mean expense monies when requested.  My Uncle Brother Ignnazio will keep a true account of all monies, and any items that may fall off a truck.


----------



## Bloke

Matt L said:


> RWGM Bloke,
> 
> I offer myself for the position of GL  Shylock I mean Secretary.  With the assistance of my Uncle Brother Vito, we can assure that due's will be collected on time, and the GM will receive his tribute, I mean expense monies when requested.  My Uncle Brother Ignnazio will keep a true account of all monies, and any items that may fall off a truck.


Dear Bro L- you're hired ! Long may we collect the wages of true masonry !


----------

